# I want some counseling



## mommywith2 (Mar 4, 2007)

There is a really nice sweet lady in my church that knows about my stomach problems and that I've had some anxiety from it. She knows I have two little kids and that it can be tough sometimes. She came over the other day and said she didn't want to be out of line, but wanted to let me know that if I felt like I needed someone to talk to, she could help me out with finding some counseling for me. I was feeling pretty good that day, but told her I would keep it in mind. She said that she had been to counseling before, and that sometimes it just helps to get things out.So, fast forward to today (about 5 days later). I'm feeling down again. I really feel like maybe going in and talking about how I feel and my fears and worries really could help.It's like I have my life. I have a husband that I love, two children that I am so thankful for. I have a home, and enough money to live comfortably. I have great family and friends that I couldn't ask for better.But then I have the other stuff. My husband live more like roommates and don't really seem to be able to communicate well. I can tell him anything, he just doesn't know what to do or say. And it goes both ways. My kids drive me crazy half the time that although I don't wish them away, it would be nice to get away more often. My house is such a mess and I have no motivation to clean it or care for it. I want to call this lady and let her know that I would like help. But I can't seem to pick up the phone and call her. She really is the best way to deal with this, because like I said, she can help me get what I need. I want things to change, I need things to change, but I can't quite get there. Easier said than done.


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2007)

All I'd say hun - just tread carefully - obviously you know summat about this lady - she's from the same church - but is she qualified - there are 2 different types of help really aren't there - a dispassionate "mate" you can chew the fat with - and somebody qualified, professional that you would consult in THAT capacity - just make sure who she is and whether she is really qualified - I'm only saying this - because I have had very serious issues with depression and sometimes well-meaning "amateurs" can make things worse.If you feel that she is properly qualified to help (and isn't just some well-meaning busybody) well then - give her a call - but just go carefully.I wish you well - I think the issues you have - we've all been there - to a greater or lesser extent - certainly I hit some "rough waters" marriage-wise earlier this year - but also, do try and open up the lines of communication between you and your husband. Time slips away from you doesn't it - when you've young babbies - but I suppose you have to be robust enough to try and make some time - maybe out of the family home - if you've somebody who could mind the kiddies for an hour or so???Hang in there - and stay in touch - if you want to PM me - I'm always ready for a chat - so I have been there got the t-shirt so to speak.Sue xxxxx


----------



## mommywith2 (Mar 4, 2007)

Well, without going into major details, my church has a counseling support system set up. I could go straight to my bishop (name of the leader) and he would set up me with professional counselors (went to school like any other counselor) that are of the same religion (so that they and I could talk about religious matter and other things, depression, anxiety, etc.) I hope I'm explaining myself well. I'm not some crazy religous nut, but I am a religous person and it is a big part of life and it would help me to have someone that understands my beliefs fully.Anyway, she would only be the link for me. Save me the stress of having to call up my bishop and let her tell him that I would like some help. She already knows of my situation (not in detail, but enough to know that I'm having a hard time sometimes). I really do trust her, and really do know that she has my best interest at heart. She is one of those ladies that you just feel like you can talk to and she is really listening and really caring about what you're saying. And she doesn't just stop at giving advice. She sincerely wants to know how you're doing, without being pushy or nosy.Anyway, like I said in the other post, I really am blessed to have such wonderful people around me. I couldn't ask for a better life.... minus the depression and anxiety and fears I'm going through.Also wanted to add that I really do appreciate any and all comments and help. But I really want to say thanks SueV. You seem to comment on most or all the threads here, and it really does mean a lot to have someone who's gone through this give thoughts and advice.


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2007)

My absolute pleasure darling - yeah, well lets just say beginning of 2006 - NOT the happiest of my life and I ended up in a psychiatric unit for 6 weeks - so I really see where you are coming from.Forgive me also for sounding suspicious - I'm not religious at all really but it sounds like you have a really good support network and who am I to be cynical of that. By all means contact this lady - it sounds like she's a really generous soul and I wish you well I really do.God bless you - its not easy with wee ones either is it - how old are they now???? Don't underestimate the fabbo job you are doing bringing up 2 little souls (well I assume from your avator name you have 2) - so go easy with yourself and remember being a mammy - hardest job in the world.Sue xxxx


----------



## mommywith2 (Mar 4, 2007)

SueV said:


> My absolute pleasure darling - yeah, well lets just say beginning of 2006 - NOT the happiest of my life and I ended up in a psychiatric unit for 6 weeks - so I really see where you are coming from.Forgive me also for sounding suspicious - I'm not religious at all really but it sounds like you have a really good support network and who am I to be cynical of that. By all means contact this lady - it sounds like she's a really generous soul and I wish you well I really do.God bless you - its not easy with wee ones either is it - how old are they now???? Don't underestimate the fabbo job you are doing bringing up 2 little souls (well I assume from your avator name you have 2) - so go easy with yourself and remember being a mammy - hardest job in the world.Sue xxxx


My kids are 3 and 1 1/2. We tried for 4 years to get pregnant with a miscarriage during that time. I finally had my son and then 11 months later was surprised with an unplanned pregnancy (my daughter). Although it has been tough sometimes, I wouldn't trade them for the world. Their hugs and kisses are the best in the world.


----------



## jms1963 (Feb 23, 2007)

Mommy-I think it is so great that you have someone who is trying to help you. In today's world it is rare to find someone that is willing to go the extra mile to help. I know how hard it is to accept that you do need help and making the first move is soooo difficult. Just remember that it takes a strong person to admit it and that in itself is a good first step.Hoping you find some peace.Jodie


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2007)

Ah love ya - but they'll be mates later on won't they - well thats the idea - Jack and Clare do have their moments (they are exactly 24 months apart) but on the whole get on pretty well - my little surprise came when I was 37, 3/4 way through a Law Degree - she's now 7 1/2 and like you - wouldn't trade her for the world!!!!Sue


----------

